# Lầu xanh đổi tên miền



## SexyGirl

*Lầu xanh đổi tên miền, Tên miền mới của lauxanh hiện nay. diễn đàn lauxanh.us*
*lauxanh doi ten mien*
*timbantinh | tim ban bon phuong | tim ban trai | tim ban gai | tim ban gay | tim ban les | tim ban chat*​*Đối với những người hâm mộ thì Tin shock về website lauxanh.us bị dừng hoạt động đã khiến họ phải xôn xao khi mà diễn đàn với nội dung người lớn này đã bị dừng hoạt động. Trước đó, lauxanh.us đã bị chính các nhà mạng ở VN ngăn chặn bởi sự truyền bá nội dung đen từ diễn đàn này…*​
Mặc dù lauxanh.us bị chặn, tuy nhiên các thành viên có thể truy cập vào bằng cách thay đổi DNS hoặc thông qua một website trung gian. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay dù sử dụng 2 cách trên nhưng người dùng vẫn không cách nào có thể truy cập được.Một thời gian dài bị chặn truy cập nhưng nhiều thành viên vẫn có thể truy cập vào lauxanh.us bằng cách thay đổi DNS, tuy nhiên vài ngày nay dù ôs dùng cách nào thì website vẫn không thể truy cập được​
Một lỗi không tìm thấy ( 403 Forbidden) được hiển thị khi các bạn cố gắng truy cập vào laxanh.us. Điều này hoàn toàn khác với trước đây nếu bị chặn trên mạng VNPT người dùng có thể thay đổi DNS là truy cập được lauxanh.us, còn các mạng khác như FPT, Viettel thì truy cập website này một cách bình thường.​
Trong thời gian trước đây khi tên miền lauxanh.us bị chặn, thì BQT website này đã đổi tên mới cho website là thiendia.com, và đến nay website này vẫn có thể truy cập bình thường nên giả thuyết đặt ra là website hoặc nói chính xác hơn là lauxanh.us sẽ dừng họat động là có căn cứ​
Chúng ta cùng nhìn lại quá khứ, những site có tiếng ở VN bị hack tên miền:

Lauxanh.us và hàng loạt site khủng bị hack tên miền

*Chỉ trong một buổi chiều, cả cộng đồng mạng xôn xao và bàng hoàng trước hàng loạt website lớn tại Việt Nam bị hack chiếm quyền điều khiển/sở hữu tên miền.*

Cho đến hôm nay, vozforums.com, diadiem.com và lauxanh.us đã bị chiếm quyền quản trị/sở hữu tên miền.
vozforums.com bị redirect sang tinhte.vn. Điều này khiến nhiều member của vOz tưởng có sự sáp nhập 2 website. Thậm chí nhiều bạn còn đòi “gây chiến” với tinhte.vn vì nghĩ rằng tinhte.vn cướp tên miền của vOz. Hàng loạt member voz nhôn hốt hoảng khi thấy thông tin dưới đây:

Toàn bộ thông tin quản trị tên miền vozforums.com đã bị đổi sang một người nào đó tại Singapore. Hệ thống DNS cũng đã bị đổi và trỏ tên miền sang địa chỉ IP khác. Điều này khiến nhiều bạn không thể truy cập vào forum của vOz vì chưa biết chuyện gì xảy ra cũng như không biết domain dự phòng mới cho forum voz. Hiện tại, các bạn có thể truy cập vào forum của vOz theo địa chỉ http://forums.voz.vn Anh Bạch Thành Trung, admin của vOz cho biết anh đang cố gắng liên hệ với GoDaddy (đơn vị quản lý tên miền của vOz) để lấy lại tên miền. Chúng tôi cũng như cộng đồng mạng hy vọng vOz có thể lấy lại được tên miền của mình.

Với trang diadiem.com, hệ thống tìm đường và bản đồ trực tuyến lớn nhất Việt Nam, hiện tại chưa có động tĩnh gì.
Cũng như vOz, diadiem.com cũng bị chiếm quyền và transfer sang nhà cung cấp khác.

Đặc biệt hơn, cách đây 3 ngày, một trang web sex lớn ở Việt Nam là lauxanh cũng đã bị chiếm quyền y như vậy. Ngoài ra, họ còn bị chiếm quyền 3 tên miền khác nữa. Hiện tại website này đã đổi sang hoạt động ở một tên miền mới.

Điểm chung của cả 3 website này là gì? Tất cả 3 tên miền kể trên đều được duy trì tại GoDaddy. Nhiều bạn suy luận, có thể GoDaddy đã xuất hiện lỗ hổng khiến cho hacker tận dụng và chiếm tên miền rồi chuyển sang nhà cung cấp khác.

Tuy nhiên, nhiều bạn cũng như cPanel.vn thắc mắc là làm sao có thể transfer được tên miền sang nhà cung cấp khác chỉ trong một ngày. Thông thường, việc transfer sẽ mất 4-6 ngày làm việc mới xong.

Chúng tôi có tìm hiểu trên website GoDaddy nhưng chưa thấy GoDaddy thông báo gì về sự cố bảo mật nào cả. Dù sao, chúng ta hãy tiếp tục chờ và hy vọng voz, diadiem sẽ lấy lại được domain của mình. Đây sẽ tiếp tục là lời cảnh tỉnh đến các chủ sở hữu tên miền quốc tế. Mặc dù có thể đây là lỗi của Registrar nhưng bản thân mỗi người cần nên cố gắng bảo vệ tài khoản của mình một cách tốt nhất. Ngoài ra, đăng ký và sử dụng tên miền Việt Nam là một biện pháp tốt vì bạn sẽ được pháp luật Việt Nam bảo vệ.

Theo nguồn tin từ chính chủ sở hữu của 2 website lớn tại Việt Nam, đã có 2 tên miền nổi tiếng bị hack và transfer sang nhà cung cấp khác. Nôm na là mất quyền điều khiển tên miền.

Một diễn đàn về công nghệ được yêu thích nhất Việt Nam và một website về tìm đường đi số 1 tại Việt Nam.
Hiện tại tôi đã có liên lạc với cả 2 chủ website. Theo đó, tên miền đã bị chuyển từ nhà cung cấp cũ sang nhà cung cấp mới trong rạng sáng ngày hôm nay 26/10/2011, khi mà cả Việt Nam đang chìm trong giấc ngủ say. Điều lạ lùng, làm sao mà tên miền có thể chuyển từ registrar này sang registrar khác chỉ trong vài tiếng, thậm chí là chuyển tới 2 registrar? Bởi bình thường, sẽ mất 4-6 ngày cho việc transfer tên miền quốc tế. Thông tin được biết, các bên liên quan đang cố gắng tìm cách để có thể lấy lại tên miền. Dự kiến nếu được sẽ mất khoảng 2 tuần. Hy vọng là việc này sẽ được giải quyết tốt đẹp.

Một lần nữa, tiếng chuông về an toàn thông tin nói chung và an toàn tên miền nói riêng lại rung lên. Chúng ta chắc không ai quên vụ PA Việt Nam mất tên miền. Cho đến hiện giờ, PAVietnam vẫn chưa lấy lại được tên miền và khả năng là sẽ mất.

Và một lần nữa, đứng ở góc độ người với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm với mảng tên miền, máy chủ và hosting; bản thân chúng tôi hoàn toàn tin tưởng và yêu thích sử dụng tên miền Việt Nam (.vn, .com.vn, …)
Nhiều khách hàng, bạn bè nói rằng tên miền Việt Nam nhiều thủ tục, phiền nhiễu. Nhưng từ những vụ việc liên quan đến tên miền quốc tế trên mới thấy rằng, nó có rất nhiều điểm lợi. Bạn nên biết rằng, mọi hành động liên quan đến tên miền Việt Nam đều cần phải có văn bản và được đồng ý của nhà cung cấp. Do đó, rủi ro mất tên miền là không có.
Vậy tại sao các bạn lại quay lưng với tên miền Việt Nam?

*Lauxanh.us*
( nói giảm nói tránh là liên xô chống mỹ … beauty vụ Vozforum, dia diem , lau xanh bị hack tên miền !) là 1 site người lớn lâu đời nhất Việt Nam,và trở thành web sex số 1 khi đối thủ mocxi.com bị lực lượng chức năng triệt phá cách đây vài năm.Rank alexa thế giới là 3,842 còn ở Vietnam xếp thứ về 27 lượng truy cập( cách đây 1 năm là top 10)

Từ khi chập chững bước vào thế giới internet tôi đã nghe danh lauxanh huyền thoại,đã nghe biết bao người với mong muốn đánh sập liên xô,và cuối cùng điều đó 1 lần cũng trở thành sự thật (ko kể vài đợt DDOS làm treo server liên xô mấy giờ )

Cá nhân tôi ít khi vào lauxanh xem film vì với sự phát triển ồ ạt của các host share như hotfile,filesonic,fileserver…phim người lớn giờ dễ tìm và dễ down hơn ngày xưa chỉ có mediafire.Tôi vào lauxanh chỉ để tìm clip của 1 ai đó mà các báo mạng mới đề cập,hoặc vào mục bác sĩ,tư vấn tâm sinh lý,hay buồn thì vào đọc kí sự check hàng để thấy đời việc gì cũng có,rằng nên sống thoáng hơn big smile vụ Vozforum, dia diem , lau xanh bị hack tên miền

Và ban quản trị lauxanh cũng cấm childporn (+1 hành động này) cho nên chắc ko fai do nhóm Anonymous làm trong tuyên bố gần đây
Gần đây một website khác ăn theo lauxanh.us là alauxanh.us cũng đang tạo được tiếng vang khi một tờ báo lớn tại Việt Nam thực hiện 1 loạt bài phóng sự về đường dây gái gọi được điều hành bởi trang web mang đậm “tính giải trí” này

*vOzforums.com*
(VietnamOverclockZoneForums.Com) mới đầu là website về ép xung phần cứng dần dần phát triển thành site công nghệ được yêu thích nhất vietnam (theo tạp chí pcworld vietnam bình chọn nhiều năm liền).Admin là Bạch Thành Trung ( mà các mem hay gọi là a Tủ Lạnh fRzzy) cùng với các mem đã đưa vOz ko chỉ là 1 forum về công nghệ mà còn nổi tiếng về chém gió,tám chuyện có tầm cỡ với thương hiệu f17
Rank alexa thế giới 6,561 và xếp thứ 34 ở vietnam

Diadiem.com – là 1 trong các Site bản đồ tìm đường trực tuyến hàng đầu Việt Nam như vietbando.com,1650km.com….Mới đây diadiem.com gây xôn xao với khoản đầu tư nhận được là 60 triệu USD Rank alexa 19,819 ở vietnam là 91 Các vụ hack tên miền đình đám ở vietnam trong quá khứ Diendantinhoc.com : là forum tin học đầu đàn của vietnam nhưng đã bị hack domain và bị rao bán đến nay vẫn chưa lấy lại được

* Pavietnam.com năm 2008* Sự cố từ phía nhà cung cấp dịch vụ hosting lớn nhất Việt Nam – PAvietnam – khiến các site lớn lần lượt “gục ngã”, bắt đầu từ chính trang chủ PAvietnam, và mới nhất là gamevn.com. Sự cố này ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến hơn 8000 tên miền đăng ký tại công ty này Hiện tại cũng chưa thu hồi được domain
5giay.com :Site thương mại điện tử hàng đầu vietnam,bị bắt cóc cùng đợt với pavietnam.com Socbay.com năm 2009 : site tìm kiếm với tham vọng lật đổ google.com.vn nhưng giấc mơ vẫn chỉ là giấc mơ
tuy nhiên socbay.com đã thu hồi được lại tên miền

*Vài thông tin attacker* lauxanh.us bị transfer về Enom,1 vài thông tin từ attacker LUSTOMIC.COM,attacker này cũng đang sở hữu 10 domains ở Godaddy
vOz thì chuyển đến Name.Com,attacker dường như sử dụng host ở Singapore VodaHost.Com
Diadiem.Com transfer qua Register.Com,lúc đầu bị attacker chuyển hướng đến chodientu.vn sau đó lại bị chèn iframe đến 1 site chuyên về hacker của Trung Quốc (ko biết có ẩn ý j khi quan hệ vietnam và china ko được tốt cho lắm) Tuy nhiên có vẻ attacker quên chỉnh dns nên sub domain www.diadiem.com ko chèn iframe mà chỉ có root domain bị chèn
1 điểm nữa 1 số bạn whois diadiem.com thấy Created on…………..: 2011-10-26,như vậy fai chăng domain mới bị delete
đó chỉ là whois của register còn whois internic Updated Date: 26-oct-2011 Creation Date: 01-apr-2005 Expiration Date: 01-apr-2021 Theo internic,domain được khởi tạo từ 2005 Cả 3 nạn nhân đều đăng kí ở Registrar Godaddy ( hiện đang quản lý 32 triệu domain)
Có bạn thắc mắc làm sao attacker transfer domain nhanh như vậy giữa các registrar (bởi vì thông thường là 4->6 ngày) ? Theo suy đoán của mình,cái này đối với Name.Com thôi nhé,thì chỉ cần 1 sự specifically approve là transfer ngay nên việc transfer chỉ mất vài giờ là điều hoàn toàn có thể,hơn nữa chưa tính đến bug của registrar Godaddy
Liệu huyền thoại có trở lại
Vâng,điều quan tâm nhất bây giờ là liệu Superman có return big smile vụ Vozforum, dia diem , lau xanh bị hack tên miền ,các domain có về với chính chủ của nó. Câu trả lời là Maybe
Nhưng ngay cả với các ông lớn như diendantinhoc.com,5giay.com,pavietnam.com còn ko làm được.Tuy nhiên đó là chuyện của khá lâu rồi,và mới đây nhất có thì 2 domain bị transfer cũng đã đòi lại được,đó là socbay.com và AZBlogTips.com của blogger eblogviet Trần Tỉnh.

Câu chuyện về sóc bay giành lại được domain sẽ kể sau,còn bây giờ là câu chuyện của blog Trần Tỉnh: (trích từ eblogviet.com)

Song song với việc giành lại tài khoản PayPal, blogviet đã được một blogger người Ấn Độ – nguyên bản là một hacker nhưng là bạn đọc trung thành của AZBlogTips động viên mình và khuyên mình nên giành lại domain chứ không nên buông xuôi dễ dàng như thế. Blogviet như có thêm động lực đã quyết định gọi cho GoDaddy và được yêu cầu khai vào một form dạng Dispute of Transfer rất đơn giản vì chỉ cần điền tên mình, tên domain và ký tên. Sau đó, gửi qua fax hoặc scan rồi gửi qua email cùng một bản scan hộ chiếu hoặc CMTND. Sau 1 ngày thì GoDaddy đã contact với eNom – cơ quan chủ quản của Namecheap nơi hacker đang giữ domain này.
Sau khoảng gần 1 tuần xác minh thì eNom lại tiếp tục gửi cho mình một bản form khác với nội dung yêu cầu mình xác thực là không bán, không chuyển nhượng domain này cho ai. Mình chỉ cần điền tên, địa chỉ và ký rồi scan gửi cho họ. Sau đó khoảng 2 ngày thì domain được tạm giữ tại Enom – lúc này hacker đã mất quyền kiểm soát và tỏ ra thân thiện khi contact với mình để trả lại email @azblogtips.com 41 AZBlogTips Đã Trở Lại. Nguyên Nhân Và Giải Pháp

Mọi việc đã trở nên rõ ràng và sau đó vài ngày thì Godaddy thông báo rằng domain đã được trả lại về GoDaddy và lúc này mình chỉ cần vào để cập nhật DNS nữa là xong.

Theo Cpanel

*Tên miền mới của lauxanh hiện nay là http://adf.ly/16GQWU*

 timbantinh | tim ban bon phuong | tim ban trai | tim ban gai | tim ban gay | tim ban les | tim ban chat


----------

